# Tank Update



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a couple videos of my tank. The fish are growing so fast!

‪Mbuna Cichlids 2‬‏ - YouTube

‪Mbuna Cichlids‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I've seen a post from you.

Nice tanks. Your fish have funny voices


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah I haven't been on here much lately. It's summer time, I stay pretty occupied during the hot months. This current heat wave has me stuck in the house though. Wow is it miserable out there!

They do talk kind of funny huh


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey Ryan, nice setups like them alot


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry they are both the same tank, but thanks the same.


----------

